

How to rank on page one of Google search - joeknows

How do I move my website up the ranks in search engines?  Looking for "roadside assistance"  to be on first page.  Do I have to delete everything "not roadside assistance" like "travel..." to make this happen.  Is that enough?
======
yaix
You need many other web sites linking to your content and many people
liking/+1'ing you on the social net.

------
joeknows
site is <http://www.ecarcare.net>

